# Trying Out the JawJacker



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

It worked well, cant wait to load it up with a heavy rod and braided line and take it out for Lakers. The heavier the rod the harder it whacks 'em. Very sensitive on the light biters.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

AWESOME like a better version of the automatic fisherman.I wonder how well the trigger mechanism will hold up to extreem low temps?


----------



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

trigger holds up ok, but did start to freeze up by end of day. a quick de-icing took care of it (holding it over the heater)


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ok so where do you get one?I just might have to try this bugger out,got a hook-set tip-up last year and really liked it,this could be better though.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

im jealous of the jacker and the fact that your on the ice....where are you located, those are some beautiful fish and your daughter (i am assuming) looks to be having a blast


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just spoke with the owner's wife of Jaw Jacker. I guess he works a full time job besides making the Jackers. He should be contacting me within the next day or 2 on some pricing for the shop. I'll try to work something out where I'll be able to sell them at a better price than the $36.99 + shipping list price.............Mark


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet mark let us know I will definately swing by and get one,two,maybe half a dozen.....he he if I can keep the wife out of the loop!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I spoke with Matt the owner last night who's based out of Idaho. My minimum order would be 12 Jaw Jackers. After all is said and done I would need to sell them at $35.95.Business has been very slow the last month and things are tight. So if I can have at least 6 or 1/2 the order spoken for I'll place an order next week. Let Me Know.........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## BigBwanaD (Jan 2, 2011)

Is the $35.95 shipped price Mark? I'm in Southern Michigan.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

BigBwanaD said:


> Is the $35.95 shipped price Mark? I'm in Southern Michigan.


Sorry, but I cannot ship for that price, that's my in store retail price........Mark


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I would pick one up for that! saw a similar thing in cabelas ice fishing catalog for $70! count one for me!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jaw Jackers are AWESOME!


----------



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

second that, video was shot near Silverthorne Colorado.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> I spoke with Matt the owner last night who's based out of Idaho. My minimum order would be 12 Jaw Jackers. After all is said and done I would need to sell them at $35.95.Business has been very slow the last month and things are tight. So if I can have at least 6 or 1/2 the order spoken for I'll place an order next week. Let Me Know.........Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7271 ST RT 14
> ...


I would probably get one


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting! They do look well-made too.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I spoke with Matt from Jaw Jackers last night and should have my order by the end of next week. He started the late fall season with 1000 Jaw Jackers in inventory and is now down to 30. I asked for the rest of his inventory, but would only let me have 12 more. He will not have any more till next season, so if your interested, don't wait on getting them. He did research on every state that offered ice fishing and talked to the heads of each wildlife division. In Ohio, the Jaw Jackers fall under the catagory of tip-ups so each fisherman is allowed to fish with a maximum of 6 Jaw Jackers and 2 rod-reel combos...........Mark


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

sweet I will be there to get mine!Thanx so much for getting these in.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark are you open next Saturday, if so I'll be up for two. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

